# Best cycle for a beginner



## Mole (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi guys just a bit of advice what would be the best cycle to take for a beginner ive never taken steroids before just looking into putting muscle on getting stronger .i was thinking Testoterone-Enanthate: 500mg Week 1-12 your help would be most appreciated


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2015)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 30, 2015)

My first cycle was a Katana 600.....


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 30, 2015)

Katana?  You just confirmed all the gay suspicions.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 30, 2015)

I know, all my friends who rode made fun of me until the following summer when I purchased a Ninja


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 30, 2015)

After the Ninja got a GSX-R600


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd go with a Huffy.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 30, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> I'd go with a Huffy.



:32 (18):






[/IMG]


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 30, 2015)

Haha just messing with ya FD you know we didn't need to know you had a katana to know you were gay :32 (20):

Always wanted a gixxer, just haven't had the chance to pick one up yet.....always been a CBR guy.  First bike was a CBR 600 F3.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know



x2x2x2x2x2x2x


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 30, 2015)

They say a test only.
Usually.

Whatever you do just save the 19nors for later.


----------



## nightster (Sep 30, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> :32 (18):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always wanted one of those!!! Bought one for my nephew to live vicariously through him, lucky little prick. Lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 1, 2015)

Had buddies with CBR's, never liked their color schemes....






HollyWoodCole said:


> Haha just messing with ya FD you know we didn't need to know you had a katana to know you were gay :32 (20):
> 
> Always wanted a gixxer, just haven't had the chance to pick one up yet.....always been a CBR guy.  First bike was a CBR 600 F3.


----------



## Mole (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks PillarofBalance  ill give this a read.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 2, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Had buddies with CBR's, never liked their color schemes....



Yeah I had the Smokin Joe edition, was awesome at the time but I wouldn't ride it now lol


----------



## bvs (Oct 3, 2015)

Test is best. Especially for a first cycle. Keep it simple and enjoy the gains


----------



## dirtydogs (Oct 11, 2015)

500 test e for 8 weeks. Full pct, AI in hand just in case.

That being said I did test prop at 450-600 with a front load for 6 weeks.


----------



## HeiseTX (Oct 11, 2015)

Is test e by itself enough for a first cycle?

I've seen blends with test e, prop and test c... not sure


----------



## Jimster135 (Oct 13, 2015)

My first cycle was test prop and deca


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 13, 2015)

My first cycle was 
Sus250 at 500mg/PW
Deca200 at 400mg/PW

Did not get any real side affects and for being a newbie with cycles I seen extremely good gains. 
Only took a 8 week cycle but I put on 15lbs of lean Mass. 
For your first cycle make sure you get yourself on a strict diet before you even start the cycle. I have seen a lot of my buddies start a cycle and there strict diet at the same time and within the first couple of weeks there diet is completely F'ed up. So I would recommend you getting a strict diet you know you can live with for a few weeks before you start. 
Have fun and enjoy!!!


----------



## jacquescm500 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi PNSN1984

What did your PST look like. Did you also add in hcG?


----------



## SoldierBull (Oct 28, 2015)

Mole said:


> Hi guys just a bit of advice what would be the best cycle to take for a beginner ive never taken steroids before just looking into putting muscle on getting stronger .i was thinking Testoterone-Enanthate: 500mg Week 1-12 your help would be most appreciated



IMO you only need 8 weeks but i might do 10 if i had it to do over again.

My body gets used to a substance quickly then i need to discontinue and recover, up the dose, or change compound.

But test only is a smart start.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 28, 2015)

SoldierBull said:


> IMO you only need 8 weeks but i might do 10 if i had it to do over again.
> 
> My body gets used to a substance quickly then i need to discontinue and recover, up the dose, or change compound.
> 
> But test only is a smart start.



You'd only run 8wks of a hormone which would take roughly 4-6wks just to reach steady state levels? Do you have prior experience with AAS?

And your body doesn't get used to substances such as hormones.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 28, 2015)

3grams Test........why?
"It's what the pros do....."


----------



## SoldierBull (Nov 2, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You'd only run 8wks of a hormone which would take roughly 4-6wks just to reach steady state levels? Do you have prior experience with AAS?
> 
> And your body doesn't get used to substances such as hormones.



Yes... Thats why i wrote it
Yes... That was insinuated and implied in my post with laser accuracy

That last statement is retarded. 

Whats up with you guys acting like assholes with nothin but rhetorical questions like the dude posting it doesnt know his head from his ass?.?.?.?.?.  This is not my thread. You dont need to question my repsonses to the thread. Stick to the task at hand. If i was lookin for advice on this subject i would start my own thread and include questions.

I have learned in time that with steroids less is more in almost every aspect to what i was first taught.

So, although it should go without saying .... I stand by my post.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 2, 2015)

They're not being assholes, they're just not tolerating your inaccurate statements when they're used to influence another member. 

Your body does not "get used to" hormones. No ifs ands or buts. 
Statements like that hurt your credibility, and take chunks out of our patience.


----------



## kellys (Nov 2, 2015)

The Best Beginner Steroid Cycles:
Week 1-12 Testosterone-Enanthate or Testosterone-Cypionate: 250mg-500mg per week
Week 13-15 you will take nothing and let the testosterone begin to clear out
Week 16-17 Nolvadex 40mg per day
Week 18-19 Nolvadex 20mg per day


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 2, 2015)

kellys said:


> The Best Beginner Steroid Cycles:
> Week 1-12 Testosterone-Enanthate or Testosterone-Cypionate: 250mg-500mg per week
> Week 13-15 you will take nothing and let the testosterone begin to clear out
> Week 16-17 Nolvadex 40mg per day
> Week 18-19 Nolvadex 20mg per day



Nolva & Clomid for safest recovery. I'd throw in some Stane also.
And this thread is a mess and inaccurate. People need to read and use the search section better. Very disappointing when reading people arguing about things they really have no clue about.
!S!


----------

